# ISPCONFIG 3 Curl



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Liebe Community,

leider habe ich noch ein Problem.

Ich brauch die PHP5 CURL am Server. Habe apt-get install php5-curl und apt-get install curl eingebegen.

Oben bei Additional .ini files parsed  steht /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/curl.ini drinnen. Jedoch im PHPINFO zeigt er mir weiter unten nicht CURL loadet an.

Bei den anderen Servern hat das mittels apt-get install php5-curl funktioniert.

Was mach ich falsch?

Bitte um Hilfe

Vielen Dank

glg Markus


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Installation mit apt sollte ausreichen. Verwendest Du in dem entsprechenden web eine custom php.ini, also hast Du was im custom php.ini Feld auf der Optionen Reiterkarte eingetragen?


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Hi Till,

danke für deine Antwort.

Bei einer Domain schon, aber ich habe das ganze auch bei den anderen Domains getestet. Mit PHPINFO erhalte ich nirgends (weiter unten) CURL (wo die Infos von Version usw steht, ...)

Was kann ich sonst noch prüfen?

DANKE!

glg Markus


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Was mir komisch vor kommt: ich habe ja alles /var vom Backup zurück gespielt (Auch den Cache Ordner). War das nicht korrekt? Mir kommt vor apt-get schreibt das die Dinge installiert sind, aber im Endeffekt doch nicht (bevor der Server defekt wurde, waren die Dinge alle installiert), ... Wie kann ich das beheben? Danke!


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Wenn Du eine ISPConfig Installation vom Backup zurücksichern willst dann solltest Du entweder alles (also / bzw. komplettes Festplattenimage) zurücksichern falls Du es hast oder aber nur die Daten und Konfigurationsdateien, also /var/www und /var/vmail und die Datenbanken in /var/lib/mysql. Wenn Du andere Daten aus /var zurücksicherst und die installation nicht 100% identisch bis zur Vrsionsnummer der installierten pakete ist kannst du Probleme bekommen, wie z.B. dass apt nicht mehr weiß was wirklich installiert ist.


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Danke Till,

habe jedoch via:
root@ns1:/var/# dpkg --get-selections | grep 'curl'
curl                                            install
libcurl3                                        install
libcurl3-gnutls                                 install
php5-curl                                       install

nun gesehen das php5-curl on ist.

Was kann ich noch versucehn um das Problem zu lösen?

Ich habe noch 2 gleiche Server, kann ich da irgendwie vergleichen?

Danke

glg Markus


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Schau mal in der /etc/php5/conf.d/ curl datei nach ob die Direktive die Culr läd nicht mit ; auskommentiert ist und wenn das ok ist, ob die zu ladende Datei auch wirklich dort existiert.


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Hi Till,

danke für die Hilfe.

Und zwar folgendes:

die curl.so ist im Verzeichnis /usr/lib/php5/20090626

Sonst nirgends. aber ist auch bei den anderen Servern im gleichen verzeichnissen...

Wo kanns da happern?

Danke!

glg Markus


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Versuch mal ein:

apt-get install --reinstall php5-curl

und dann:

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart


----------



## iceget (16. Apr. 2012)

Hi, danke! Wenn ich das mache geht keine Website mehr, Apache2 hängt sich voll auf und ich muss ihn killen.

Das schreibt er dannin die Logs:
Mon Apr 16 16:08:32 2012] [warn] [client 93.82.xx.xx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Mon Apr 16 16:08:32 2012] [warn] [client 93.82.xx.xx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: ap_pass_brigade failed in handle_request_ipc function
[Mon Apr 16 16:08:35 2012] [warn] [client 93.82.xx.xx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Mon Apr 16 16:08:35 2012] [error] [client 93.82.xx.xx] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Mon Apr 16 16:08:36 2012] [warn] [client 93.82.xx.xx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Mon Apr 16 16:08:36 2012] [error] [client 93.82.xx.xx] Premature end of script headers: index.php
[Mon Apr 16 16:08:36 2012] [warn] [client 93.82.xx.xx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server


Was kann das sein? Hm....

Wenn ich via apt-get remove --purge php5-curl das wieder lösche, dann funktionieren die anderen Seiten, aber Curl ist noch immer nicht geladen 

Kann ich sonst noch etwas versuchen?

Vielen Dank!

glg Markus


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Stimmt denn die /etc/apt/sources.list des Servers? Nicht dass die beim rückspielen überschrieben wurde und Du jetzt z.B. eine 32Bit sources list auf einem 64Bit Server hast und daher die Pakete nicht mehr passen?

Ich denke mal dass das PHP Deines Servers irgendwie nicht zu den ladbaren .so Modulen passt, möglicherweise ist ein teil davon vom alten Server rüber kopiert worden? Vielleicht solltest Du mal alle PHP Module und PHP selbst mit dem --reinstall switch neu installieren, also der komplette lange Befehl aus dem perfect server guide.


----------



## Herr Bert (19. Apr. 2012)

Probiere mal der Vollständigkeit halber ein:

aptitude install curl libcurl3 libcurl4-openssl-dev php5-curl php5-mcrypt     

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart


----------



## iceget (19. Apr. 2012)

Hi Danke für die Antwort. Habe das versucht und es hat mir meinen Server zerschossen  war aber in 4 minuten behoben.

So ein dreck  was da wohl ist


----------



## iceget (19. Apr. 2012)

Hi Till,

hab das heut auch nochmal versucht nach ANleitung von Herr Bert,
nach dem reload geht fast keine Website mehr. Dort in den Error Logs steht:

[Thu Apr 19 22:15:24 2012] [warn] [client 88.116.*.*] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Thu Apr 19 22:15:24 2012] [error] [client 88.116.*.*] Premature end of script headers: index.php


Was kann man da tun?

Nein das kann ich nicht zurückgesichert haben da ich ja nur das /var gesichert hatte.

Danke!

PS: Till wenn ich den Server neu aufsetze, wie geh ich vor das nix verloren geht, aber das nach dem reSetup alles wieder funktioniert? Hab alles auf Xen Server Basis installiert


----------



## iceget (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Till,

ich habe leider das Problem mit CURL nicht lösen können, darum möchte ich jetzt den Server neu installieren.

Wie gehe ich vor? Zuerst alle Dienste beenden und von /etc /var /home Backups erstellen, und dann?

Bitte um Info wie ich genau vorgehe auch damit dann wirklich alles frisch ist, und nicht das dies mit CURL nicht funktioniert. Auch zwecks allen Configfiles

Danke!

glg Markus

PS oder sollte ich vor einer neu Installation etwas anderes versuchen?


----------

